# Shift Rod Ajustment



## cairn999 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a 9HP 24" Craftsman snowblower model C950-52109-2 and just hauled it out today to get it ready for winter.

Lubed the chains, lubed the chute rotate gear, cleaned changed plug and oil.
Added fresh gas and started up perfectly. As I was checking the gears I noticed that when it was in forward 1st gear it actually when in reverse, it also goes in reverse in the 2 reverse gears as well. Forward gears 2-6 seem to work correctly, is there an adjustment for the shift rod to correct this issue or is there a more serious issue that someone may be able to shed some light on?

Thanks in advance for any help that my be provided.

cairn999


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Stand that thing up on the intake, take off the bottom cover and adjust your sliding disc to where it is in the center of the plate when shifter is in neutral position. When you take the cover off you'll see what I am referring to. Also, check youtube for drive adjustment videos if you're not sure what to do. It's very simple though, even if you've never done it. If you watch a video you shouldn't even have to remove the cover. I believe it's an external adjustment on a Craftsman. 
Joe
This vid ought to show you what I'm saying.


----------



## cairn999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick, I have attached a few pics of my unit.
You were correct that the sliding disc is off center when in neutral as seen in the pic. My question is how do I adjust the sliding disc, it must be detached from the 2 fixed supports attached to the shift rod assembly in order to center the disc on the plate?

Thanks 

cairn999


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Nah. There *should* be some type of adjustment on the gear selector lever. Maybe something like a turnbuckle? I'm just guessing here since I am not at all familiar with your machine. That's just how I've seen most of them have adjustment. Might want to try another youtube vid showing gear selector adjustment. 
Joe
While you're in there you might want to lube that slide . They can be a real pain when it gets good and cold outside.
Maybe this vid will help you. I didn't even watch just ran over to U tube and snagged it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I just thought of something else. If that disc drive shaft was at some point *really* dry, it's possible the shift lever itself got bent a little out from where it is supposed to be. If there is no provision for adjustment I'd just put the lever to a position where the machine is in neutral and bend it to go into the neutral slot. I hope this makes sense.
Joe


----------



## cairn999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for your help, I took your advice and looked for an adjustment on the shift lever then went back to the manual and found a section on friction wheel adjustment.

By loosening the bolts that connect the shift rod to the shift assembly you can get about a half inch of travel each side of center for the friction wheel. 

Correct setting is 4.125" from friction wheel to outside of motor box in lowest forward gear, once I made the adjustment I now have forward first gear working correctly.

Again, guidance is much appreciated!

cairn999


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Not really sure if I did anything in the way of helping out but I'm very happy you have it working OK now. I like hearing success stories.
Joe


----------

